# Ambient sounds on the radio



## LittleHauntGirl (Oct 5, 2011)

Just a tip, I'm using the atmosphere channel from *Halloweenradio.net* for my front yard display!

It's just the perfect eerie sounds I need. Bluetooth speaker at my door does the thing!

>> https://halloweenradio.net/atmosphere.php#channel-atmosphere

Happy Halloween!


----------



## He who shall not B maimed (Aug 27, 2009)

GREAT station LittleHauntGirl! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

LHG, 
What is your haunt theme? I design soundscapes and might be able to create something for you. I have made several for Acererak in the past.


----------

